# Paph. Bel Royal 'Royalty'



## Drorchid (Apr 22, 2009)

One of our Paph. Bel Royal's (= rothschildianum x kolopakingii) is currently in bloom with 7 open flowers on one inflorescence!






















Robert


----------



## swamprad (Apr 22, 2009)

That's amazing!


----------



## nikv (Apr 22, 2009)

Absolutely amazing! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Hera (Apr 22, 2009)

Now that's a spike!!


----------



## CodPaph (Apr 22, 2009)

very very nice breat bloom


----------



## bench72 (Apr 22, 2009)

another amazing bloom and blooming!


----------



## raymond (Apr 22, 2009)

very good spike


----------



## Candace (Apr 22, 2009)

Wow.


----------



## Wendy (Apr 22, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 22, 2009)

that's a really good clone


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 22, 2009)

One word: WOW!


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 22, 2009)

That would make a very eye-catching centrepiece...  great blooms..


----------



## emydura (Apr 22, 2009)

Just incredible. The flowers look huge. Mindblowing plant.

David


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 22, 2009)

Incredable flower count and a nice shaped flower to go with that spike!


----------



## TyroneGenade (Apr 23, 2009)

Wow! Magnificent plant. How tall is the inflorescence? A very impressive plant. I have to get one!

How long has this plant been out of the flask? Is this cross more vigourous than either parent?

Please stop posting pictures of your plants. If I get any more sick with envy I might die.


----------



## Elena (Apr 23, 2009)

Spectacular display, wow!


----------



## Heather (Apr 23, 2009)

Nice cross - best of both worlds huh? Looks more like a roth. but with 7 flowers! Yummy!


----------



## dan_t (Apr 23, 2009)

Absolutely fantastic! :drool:

Dan


----------



## Drorchid (Apr 23, 2009)

Tyrone to answer your questions:

How tall is the inflorescence? A very impressive plant. I have to get one!
The inflorescence is 120 cm tall!
How long has this plant been out of the flask? Is this cross more vigourous than either parent?
The plant has been out of flask for probably about 12 to 15 years.
Yes, it is very vigorous. I have used it as a parent, and the offspring was also way more vigorous than a straight roth cross
Here is Paph. Memoria Pat DiSanto (Bel Royal x malipoense):
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4562&highlight=Royal

and Paph. Royal Saphire (Bel Royal x micranthum): 
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4150&highlight=Royal 
Please stop posting pictures of your plants. If I get any more sick with envy I might die.
Sorry can't do that, you just will have to die from eny......


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 23, 2009)

excellent!!!! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 23, 2009)

Those 7 flowers create a great show!!! Superb!!!:clap::clap::clap:


----------

